# ccw



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Guy at Feery dock in hatteras was checking ID's and writing down plate numbers--normal.
But then he asks if I had a concealed weapon in the vechile. I hesitated (I mean is it his business?) and told him the truth.
He asks that I don't display it while on the deck of the Ferry. Now that's a weird request. I wonder if some idiot actually took their weapon out on the ferry.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

If there are not signs and he is not an LEO...non of his business. 

Someone may have thought it was Gull season


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Def. his business, part of Homeland security, every 10 or 15 cars might also be subject to search.. Must have ID...Started a while back.. JAM


----------



## 1SHOT1KILL (Jul 31, 2010)

If he is Homeland Security of some sort, then should he not be displaying his credentials openly??? Whe I was a LEO and on duty I had to uniform and display my badge and name plate. Even detectives, when conducting intereviews, had to display their credentials and identify themselves as dectective so-in-so. 

Don't these Homeland Security guys have to do the same???


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I think the Yellow jacket says it all.. JAM


----------



## 1SHOT1KILL (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry JAM, but anyone can wear a yellow jacket and you can get them from dozens of police supply places on-line. I am specifically talking about the Department of Homeland Security Identification Badge with photo. That is the only valid credentials, period. The yellow jacket unless part of the offical uniform means nothing, other than he was probably chilly that day.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Just tellin ya how they do it, I work 1,000 feet from them 5 days a week..every 10 or 15 cars is surveyed or searched, mirrors on poles to look under vehicle, sometimes a vehicle search, if you have no ID you do not ride the ferry.. Nothing new... they have been at it a while.. a lot of Freedom's have been lost in the last 10 years...Post 9/11, in a way they have won... JAM


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

You may have looked suspicious to the Ferry man, he had you pegged as a gun person correctly, it seems.

If you think that is unreasonable, see what happens when you have a concealed handgun and no permit and out of state tags.

Is a VA CCW permit valid in NC?

Did they pass the legislation allowing CCW inside of National Parks, yet?


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

You can thank the Patriot Act. ANY LAW INFORCEMENT OFFICER can question and search you if if deems you suspicious. I got shook down a while back by the fish cops because I questioned their bull****.


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

He doesn't have to display anything, however he does have to show you his credentials upon request. As a boarding officer I never wore a badge, however I had my military ID on me at all times. (Check that, HAVE my military ID on me at all times.)

I'm not sure of the verbage or the legaleze as I never actually saw the CFR on what credentials I had to have/display on my person, however it was in my standing orders from the District 13 Commander so I never bothered looking.

If DHS asks you for something, ESPECIALLY on the water, I would recommend not being a sea lawyer and complying. You lose a lot of your rights as soon as you set foot on any form of water borne transportation. It's been a while since I was in the game, but I saw a few law abiding people get some pretty steep fines for being wise-asses. (Non compliance can be articulated in oh so many ways.) JAM is right, after 9-11 sh*t got real intense over night.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

This article sort of gives the background of DHS and what they doing on the ferries.

http://www.securityinfowatch.com/ContractWatch/1276970?pageNum=1


----------



## 1SHOT1KILL (Jul 31, 2010)

Nobody said anything about not complying. Eventhough I am just a lowly E-9, I have enough common sense to NOT disobey LEO's or DHS directives in the commission of their duties. I also have enough common sense to inquire as to whom I am dealing with, individual and agency wise. My point is that if they were in civilain clothes, they are required to indentify themselves and present credentials before interrogating/interviewing, or searching passengers. If they are in uniform, then the uniform, badge/shield, name plate, and weapon speaks for itself.


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry Master Guns, I did not mean to state the obvious or imply that you were a young hot head. (Clearly NOT.  ) I've just seen a lot of really good people who were justifiably upset with the level and depth that DHS goes to, and got dumb sh*t fines from officers too weak to know the difference between dismay and non-compliance. Just trying to hook a brother up.

And on the subject of E-9's, I watched my old DCCM tell some young power-drunk punk SP on a port call in Bahrain that he had more time at sea on the sh*tter than he had on the planet. "so go f*ck yourself, me and my guys are tying one on tonight." Mebbe E-9's are still hot heads, just mean enough to get away with it?

Keep on truckin'.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

JAM said:


> Def. his business, part of Homeland security, every 10 or 15 cars might also be subject to search.. Must have ID...Started a while back.. JAM


hmmm..... honestly I dont think Iv been on a ferry "post 911." Guess things have changed since then...


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

garboman said:


> is a va ccw permit valid in nc?


Yes.
See http://www.ncdoj.gov/About-DOJ/Law-...ment-Liason/Concealed-Weapon-Reciprocity.aspx



garboman said:


> did they pass the legislation allowing ccw inside of national parks, yet?


Yes.
See http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2010/feb/22/national-parks-will-open-gates-to-holders-of-conce/


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

yerbyray said:


> This article sort of gives the background of DHS and what they doing on the ferries.
> 
> http://www.securityinfowatch.com/ContractWatch/1276970?pageNum=1



This is a terrible waste of money and resources


----------



## chunkerbunk (May 24, 2005)

Has anyone even bothered to read this article? Everyone is quick to bash DHS but the article plainly states 
"The state has two employees searching cars in the state, and their goal is to search 5 percent of all cars boarding ferries, said Jerry Gaskill, director of the N.C. Ferry Division". Department of Homeland Security employees are not STATE employees, they are FEDERAL employees.


yerbyray said:


> This article sort of gives the background of DHS and what they doing on the ferries.
> 
> http://www.securityinfowatch.com/ContractWatch/1276970?pageNum=1


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Has anyone seen what agency of DHS they are with? I've seen multiple threads saying Homeland Security but there isn't a plain Homeland Security badge- there should be an agency listed on their badge or patch. I'm guessing they are TSA. If so, that could explain the ego trips I've heard about.


----------



## chunkerbunk (May 24, 2005)

jakuka said:


> I'm guessing they are TSA.


If that were the case, I would have put in a transfer request.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Well CCW *requires *the "carrier" to inform law enforcement that you have a permit and that you are carrying a weapon. They are NOt required to ask you. 

Va CCW is valid in NC, there are 13 or 14 states on the east coast that are reciprocal with NC. MD is not one of them.

Yes, law was passed that CCW is now valid in NPS. If I remember correctly, it became valid last spring.

CCW permit owners are held to a higher standard than the general public. It is expected that since you have done the course, you are to be more aware of where you can and cannot carry. I personally re-read the manual and law every couple of months. I, also have a copy of it in my vehicle, to be able to display to any LE that may not be fully versed on the law.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Also keep in mind, VA CCP holders that our laws do not apply in Carolina. Ex, Our CCP says we can carry in ABC ON establishments, Carolina's CCW cannot.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

NTKG said:


> Also keep in mind, VA CCP holders that our laws do not apply in Carolina. Ex, Our CCP says we can carry in ABC ON establishments, Carolina's CCW cannot.


Ill look into that. I was under the impression that you could and my instructor said it was legal. My underestanding is that if you are not permitted to consume the alcohol you are fine. I guess because it is technicly govt property you could pose that arguement. Ill call the sherrifs office.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

gilly21 said:


> Ill look into that. I was under the impression that you could and my instructor said it was legal. My underestanding is that if you are not permitted to consume the alcohol you are fine. I guess because it is technicly govt property you could pose that arguement. Ill call the sherrifs office.


For example, in North Carolina, concealed handguns may not be carried:
•In law enforcement or correctional facilities such as a prison;
•In financial institutions such as a bank;
•In any space occupied by state or federal employees, including state and federal courthouses;
•In schools or on school grounds;
•In areas of assemblies, parades, funerals or demonstrations;
•In any place where alcoholic beverages are sold and consumed (such as some restaurants);


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Right "sold AND consumed" these are not mutually exclusive. You need both. However HB 111has passed all 3 hearings in the house and is up for vote in the senate. If that passes then the reseraunt ban is over and state parks are ok for ccw too


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

> For example, in North Carolina, concealed handguns may not be carried:
> •In law enforcement or correctional facilities such as a prison;
> •In financial institutions such as a bank;
> •In any space occupied by state or federal employees, including state and federal courthouses;
> ...


Seems to me that those are some of the places you might need your gun the most, what about the post office???


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

gilly21 said:


> Right "sold AND consumed" these are not mutually exclusive. You need both. However HB 111has passed all 3 hearings in the house and is up for vote in the senate. If that passes then the reseraunt ban is over and state parks are ok for ccw too


Gilly, I don't understand what you mean brother. I know that in VA we just passed that CCP is ok in ABC ON establishments. Open carry has always been allowed.

THe way I read it NC is still a no go for ccarry in any establishment that has an ABC on?


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

In NC as you know ABC is a store that sells liquor. However you cannot drink your Burbon inside the store. Therefore it is not an establishment that both sells and consumes alcohol. The off limits places are bars and restaurants that serve and allow consumption of alcohol. See the difference. But that will hopefully soon change anyway. With House Bill 111 the ban on CCW in a restaurant should be lifted by the end of the year. If selling alone was grounds for no ccw then we couldn't walk into a Food Lion, gas station, Piggly Wiggly etc. They all sell beer. 

However the loop hole on banning ccw at ABC could be the fact that the state owns ABC stores. That might be able to get construed as govt property, and the workers govt employees. I plan to conceal properly so I don't test the waters on that case. Savey?

Another NC STUPID law is the open carry law. We also are "allowed" to open carry. However there is a ridiculous law that also states you cannot be a threat nor make someone feel threatened. All it takes is a little kid in walmart to get scared because the news says guns kill people, and bam you get tossed in the poky and your gun rights are taken from you quicker then drum beach in march! If you want to try that case to defend yourself you better have a bigger bank account then OBPA!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Byron/pa said:


> Seems to me that those are some of the places you might need your gun the most, what about the post office???


Exactly. Thats why I call them *victim* zones not protected areas as referred to by the liberal idiots


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

gilly21 said:


> In NC as you know ABC is a store that sells liquor. However you cannot drink your Burbon inside the store. Therefore it is not an establishment that both sells and consumes alcohol. The off limits places are bars and restaurants that serve and allow consumption of alcohol. See the difference. But that will hopefully soon change anyway. With House Bill 111 the ban on CCW in a restaurant should be lifted by the end of the year. If selling alone was grounds for no ccw then we couldn't walk into a Food Lion, gas station, Piggly Wiggly etc. They all sell beer.
> 
> However the loop hole on banning ccw at ABC could be the fact that the state owns ABC stores. That might be able to get construed as govt property, and the workers govt employees. I plan to conceal properly so I don't test the waters on that case. Savey?


AHHHHH, now I get it. 

I was referring to liquor license(para-phrasing). In VA, there is ABC OFF (sells alcohol, but not for consumption on premises) and ABC ON (sells alcohol, for consumption only on premises). Thats what I was referring to as far as abc on vs abc off. Some establishments will have a sign out front ABC ON/OFF. Their retail side sells to people leaving, but restaurant side sells for consumption on premises.

Previously, CCP holders in VA could carry on ABC OFF establishments but not on ABC ON establishments. THey have been trying to get it through for years but have been unable. Finally we are allowed carry on ABC OFF and now ABC ON such as restaurants.

As you stated, here in VA, although the ABC store is ABC OFF, we were never allowed to carry in there as it fell under the state property/employee's section.

hope that cleared that up. and wheres some more pok chops?


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I thought that might be what you were refereing to. The way things are looking....Not anytime soon. Woulda gone this weekend but that doesn't look promising, next is Easter, and the weekend after that is my kids birthday. Then it is off the beach by 10PM after that. F**king Audubon! Having a kid really puts a damper on your fishing weekends too.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

gilly21 said:


> I thought that might be what you were refereing to. The way things are looking....Not anytime soon. Woulda gone this weekend but that doesn't look promising, next is Easter, and the weekend after that is my kids birthday. Then it is off the beach by 10PM after that. F**king Audubon! Having a kid really puts a damper on your fishing weekends too.


well, although I guess I'm goin hungry, one less sumbeech to have to catch my fish!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

surffshr said:


> Guy at Feery dock in hatteras was checking ID's and writing down plate numbers--normal.
> But then he asks if I had a concealed weapon in the vechile. I hesitated (I mean is it his business?) and told him the truth.
> He asks that I don't display it while on the deck of the Ferry. Now that's a weird request. I wonder if some idiot actually took their weapon out on the ferry.



If you display the weapon then it's no longer concealed, so you could tell him no cause it's not concealed as soon as you show it!  Heisenbug's uncertainty principal on full display. 




chunkerbunk said:


> Has anyone even bothered to read this article? Everyone is quick to bash DHS but the article plainly states
> "The state has two employees searching cars in the state, and their goal is to search 5 percent of all cars boarding ferries, said Jerry Gaskill, director of the N.C. Ferry Division". Department of Homeland Security employees are not STATE employees, they are FEDERAL employees.


Thanks for pointing this out. There is no such thing as a DHS agent because DHS is an umbrella organization with only management services overseeing the components that make up the department (ICE, TSA, CBP, Coast Guard, etc). If it's a federal agent, they're from a component. And as others stated, any law enforcement officer can perform searches on their behalf unless you're in Arizona and and want to check immigration status, even though they were empowered to do so from other legislation. Anyway, taking a political swipe at the asinine outrage over the AZ immigration law. The point is DHS is just for administration to facilitate information sharing between the components and external entities.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I got my concealed weapon permit revoked once for punching a guy in the nose....I guess I should have shot him. True story.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"I got my concealed weapon permit revoked once for punching a guy in the nose....I guess I should have shot him. True story. "

If punching someone in the nose settled the argument why would you feel bringing a handgun into the situation would have merit? It sounds like this person felt wronged enough in your altercation to file a complaint with the Police. 

I am assuming that you feel that whatever offense this person committed was a Capital Offense or is this an attempt at humor?

I will admit that non law enforcement people who feel the need to carry, in their day to day existence make me nervous, especially when there is no real way to predict what is in any man's mind,


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Garboman said:


> I will admit that non law enforcement people who feel the need to carry, in their day to day existence make me nervous, especially when there is no real way to predict what is in any man's mind,


 Not me, those guys are carrying for protection. I worry about the guys that carry concealed weapons without regard to the law. They're the ones carrying for offense.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

I will admit that non law enforcement people who feel the need to carry, in their day to day existence make me nervous, especially when there is no real way to predict what is in any man's mind,[/QUOTE]

I admit that law enforcement people, little men in yellow jackets, people wearing hoodies in summer and others who ask me if I have a way to defend myself make me nervous. You never know what is on their minds.
T


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"Not me, those guys are carrying for protection. I worry about the guys that carry concealed weapons without regard to the law. They're the ones carrying for offense. "

I will admit to a general distrust of those who feel it necessary to pack a pistol at all times, unless they are genuinely in harms way. I know several CCW holders that have virtually "No Control" over their tempers once they go off.....

Hopefully Skunk you will not cut one of them off in traffic or rear end one at a stoplight by accident and everyone's emotions get elevated and an argument escalates into a gunfight, because someone felt a need to brandish their carry pistol, rather than work out a disagreement, like "getting your ass beat the old school way".

Deadly force can only be met with Deadly force, and it leaves no alternative to the opposing side in an altercation but to arm themselves also.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

Garboman said:


> "Not me, those guys are carrying for protection. I worry about the guys that carry concealed weapons without regard to the law. They're the ones carrying for offense. "
> 
> I will admit to a general distrust of those who feel it necessary to pack a pistol at all times, unless they are genuinely in harms way. I know several CCW holders that have virtually "No Control" over their tempers once they go off.....
> 
> ...


Certainly you are not saying that a person who is carrying a defensive weapon all the time is bent on trouble? And do the CCW holders that you know who have virtually no control over their tempers, out number the rest of the folks (non CCW holders) who also have no control? And what is the upside of getting your ass beat the old fashioned way? 
I do not mean to antagonize Garboman but I do find it interesting that the good guys can assume that if one carries a weapon, then you are a target of concern. I wonder if all folks who CCW were to expose themselves, would you find that folks you thought were good guys were actually bad guys based on CCW?
T


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"Certainly you are not saying that a person who is carrying a defensive weapon all the time is bent on trouble? And do the CCW holders that you know who have virtually no control over their tempers, out number the rest of the folks (non CCW holders) who also have no control? And what is the upside of getting your ass beat the old fashioned way?
I do not mean to antagonize Garboman but I do find it interesting that the good guys can assume that if one carries a weapon, then you are a target of concern. I wonder if all folks who CCW were to expose themselves, would you find that folks you thought were good guys were actually bad guys based on CCW?

I am only stating that CCW makes me nervous

There is no upside to getting your ass beat, the alternative is to attempt to stay out of trouble in the first place.

My view is the only "good guys" are the people you trust with your life, and some one taking a few hours of instruction and is able to place a few rounds on a target at seven yards does not meet that criteria in my mind.

I am a gun person and have hunted and owned firearms since I was legally able to purchase one; My point is the potential for "escalated" violence when one party has a weapon on their person in public at all times.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

Garboman said:


> "There is no upside to getting your ass beat, the alternative is to attempt to stay out of trouble in the first place.
> 
> _I agree completely._
> 
> ...


_And my point is if there is not a potential for escalated violence, when violence happens, the alternative is getting your ass beat. I think we can live together however if the CCW and the non CCW agree to not force our thinking on each other.
T_


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

twidpa said:


> _And my point is if there is not a potential for escalated violence, when violence happens, the alternative is getting your ass beat. I think we can live together however if the CCW and the non CCW agree to not force our thinking on each other.
> T_


the thing i never understood was why people worry about the lawful people that carry and don't concern themselves with the unlawful that will carry anyway......


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

If the guy is beating my ass from less than seven yards away....either he is mad cause I outcast and out fished him all night long and talked trash about it... or his wife/girl friend thought I looked amazingly cute in my Grundens....

In any case no bystander needs to pull a handgun out to "diffuse" the situation, I will take whatever licks I have brought upon myself....so I will take the "Prefer more training option".

In 57 years of being on this earth no stranger ever stepped in between me and my adversaries during a fight. (Most incidents of violence occurred prior to 27 years of age) although I still can get pretty cranky if I am not fed, or get a decent nights sleep....


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

NTKG said:


> the thing i never understood was why people worry about the lawful people that carry and don't concern themselves with the unlawful that will carry anyway......


me too, they're keeping an eye on the wrong guy


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Skunky and AC

Have you fellas made up?opcorn:


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I was never at odds with AC, not that I know of. NTKG and I should cause we run into each other ever other day.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"I was never at odds with AC, not that I know of."

AC = Asian Connection

NTKG = Asian Connection


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Garboman said:


> If the guy is beating my ass from less than seven yards away....either he is mad cause I outcast and out fished him all night long and talked trash about it... or his wife/girl friend thought I looked amazingly cute in my Grundens....
> 
> In any case no bystander needs to pull a handgun out to "diffuse" the situation, I will take whatever licks I have brought upon myself....so I will take the "Prefer more training option".
> 
> In 57 years of being on this earth no stranger ever stepped in between me and my adversaries during a fight. (Most incidents of violence occurred prior to 27 years of age) although I still can get pretty cranky if I am not fed, or get a decent nights sleep....


i dont think the vast majority of ccp or ccw holders have any desire to be a hero or save anyone other than themselves or their family. I mean i would let some young punk from the real fishermans board whoop up on you without a tear.... unless ya had some of that good mullet, then I might help....

and by help i mean take your last mullets... i mean y let them go to waste?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I thought this was the reel fisherman's board?

The young punks on that other board spend all their time tapping on their Iphones rather than pumping iron like the old fellas, they are not much of a contest as long as I end it quickly..........if rumble goes on for over 3 minutes I will probably run out of air unfortunately and beg for someone to "shoot him off me".....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Garboman said:


> I thought this was the reel fisherman's board?
> 
> The young punks on that other board spend all their time tapping on their Iphones rather than pumping iron like the old fellas, they are not much of a contest as long as I end it quickly..........if rumble goes on for over 3 minutes I will probably run out of air unfortunately and beg for someone to "shoot him off me".....


stop being long winded, so really you got mullet?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Some funny chit in this here thread....*



Garboman said:


> I thought this was the reel fisherman's board?
> 
> The young punks on that other board spend all their time tapping on their Iphones rather than pumping iron like the old fellas, they are not much of a contest as long as I end it quickly..........if rumble goes on for over 3 minutes I will probably run out of air unfortunately and beg for someone to "shoot him off me".....


 Yer kill'n me without a gun dude.....:



NTKG said:


> stop being long winded, so really you got mullet?


Just the ones he "borrowed" from Russell.. My advice would be to keep yer d*** beaters off em,cause Russell's probably pack'n heat....


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

One thing every CCW holder needs to understand from the day they pick up their permit is: You immediately get demoted from Major/Sargent/Captain Asshole down to just a smart ass. You have to learn to diffuse a bad situation quickly or get out of dodge. Only when and if you absolutely have no other choice but to defend yourself or your loved ones is it appropriate to pull a pistol, knife, or any other deadly weapon on someone. I used to be a hot head as Garboman apparently knows many of, but I now bite my toung or just keep to myself to prevent escalating a stupid issue into someone getting shot. Being an ex Jersey boy myself Garbo man I can almost understand why the state mentality is to be against the rights of gun ownership. That's why I left. 
Plus this is the standard mentality of the Phily PD, no wonder everyone hates Yankees. This guy was a law abiding citizen who had to face the business end of a muzzle and he DID NOTHING WRONG! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-vUYeJXSrA


----------

